

Tell HN: Ads on the new Facebook profiles. - hella

Twitter saw a number of startups pay users to tweet ads.<p>Here's a twist on that: pay Facebook users (with high profile traffic) to place four banner ads as their top four pictures. The pictures wouldn't link to their company's website, but they'd get eyeballs for sure.<p>What do you think? It's yours if you want it.
======
instakill
It would require a lot of moderation. It would also require a lot of
evaluation of the people who's profiles would display the ads.

------
michael_dorfman
Sounds like a poor idea to me. Eyeballs are already cheap and plentiful,
especially if you are not particular about what kind of eyeballs you can get.

Today, I can get narrowly specified demographic eyeballs from Facebook, of
users who have are documented to have interests that make them good prospects
for my business, with a link to my site, quite cheaply.

